# Wow, I love my new Honda HS928



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, I used my new Honda for the first time today!! Throws snow a mile, reverse is so much faster than my old Ariens and even with heavy dense snow, it never missed a beat and didn’t feel at all under powered to me. I have no regrets spending the extra money on this great machine!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats.....!
You'll love it for years and years.....
:blowerhug:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The HS928 is such a well built and balanced machine. The Honda GX270 engine is so smooth and quiet it's hard to believe it generates 8.5hp @ 3,600 RPM. Been through a bunch of Blizzard's and Nor Easters and nothing stops this machine. Just a beast. If you're looking for a really nice enhancement for the headlight, swap that stock halogen PAR 36 bulb for one of these PAR 36 LED bulb's. Light output is ten times better and it draws way less amps allowing you to add electric hand warmers or additional LED lights down the road if needed. Direct plug and play with factory light set-up. Pull the rubber light shell back, remove two female spade wire terminals from the bulb and attach to the two male terminals on the LED bulb. Pull the rubber shell back over the LED bulb and you're good to go. It's that easy. For $19.00 you can't beat the bang for the buck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Freezn said:


> The HS928 is such a well built and balanced machine. The Honda GX270 engine is so smooth and quiet it's hard to believe it generates 8.5hp @ 3,600 RPM. Been through a bunch of Blizzard's and Nor Easters and nothing stops this machine. Just a beast. If you're looking for a really nice enhancement for the headlight, swap that stock halogen PAR 36 bulb for one of these PAR 36 LED bulb's. Light output is ten times better and it draws way less amps allowing you to add electric hand warmers or additional LED lights down the road if needed. Direct plug and play with factory light set-up. Pull the rubber light shell back, remove two female spade wire terminals from the bulb and attach to the two male terminals on the LED bulb. Pull the rubber shell back over the LED bulb and you're good to go. It's that easy. For $19.00 you can't beat the bang for the buck.


I just ordered the LED replacement bulb. Looks like a pretty simple upgrade. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice. You will not be disappointed. Post back and let us know how you like it. I added an On/Off switch to the control panel so I don't have to run the light during the day. Another really easy modification.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a snow monster by the looks of it. I have a brand new machine as well so I know how you feel. My years of shoveling are now over.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Nice. You will not be disappointed. Post back and let us know how you like it. I added an On/Off switch to the control panel so I don't have to run the light during the day. Another really easy modification.


I definitely will!! Thanks again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

barney said:


> That's a snow monster by the looks of it. I have a brand new machine as well so I know how you feel. My years of shoveling are now over.


Best investment ever!! Enjoy your machine!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1 there.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the new machine! I'd love to get to try a Honda to compare with my Ariens, they sound great! Hydrostatic sounds really nice, especially the ability to just creep into big snowbanks. 

Freezn, thanks for the info on the LED bulb. I have an incandescent light on my machine; going LED is a cool idea for more light and less electrical draw. And having now tried hand warmers, I'm definitely a believer in them. If you still get plenty of light, while freeing up enough amps to allow hand warmers, that's a great combo. 

I added a light to my last machine, and bought a switch to have on/off control. Then I realized that some machines don't bother with a switch for the light. If it's during the day, there's no harm to having the light on, and if it's dark, you'll want it. Adding a switch was going to be another point of failure and corrosion (plus needing to pick a spot for it). So for simplicity, I just wired the light so it's always on.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice Unit ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Congratulations on the new machine! I'd love to get to try a Honda to compare with my Ariens, they sound great! Hydrostatic sounds really nice, especially the ability to just creep into big snowbanks.
> 
> Freezn, thanks for the info on the LED bulb. I have an incandescent light on my machine; going LED is a cool idea for more light and less electrical draw. And having now tried hand warmers, I'm definitely a believer in them. If you still get plenty of light, while freeing up enough amps to allow hand warmers, that's a great combo.
> 
> I added a light to my last machine, and bought a switch to have on/off control. Then I realized that some machines don't bother with a switch for the light. If it's during the day, there's no harm to having the light on, and if it's dark, you'll want it. Adding a switch was going to be another point of failure and corrosion (plus needing to pick a spot for it). So for simplicity, I just wired the light so it's always on.


Don’t hesitate another day, find a good deal on a Honda and just buy it. Sell the Ariens and never look back!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Nice Unit ...


Thank you!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

don't forget to change the air in the tires before next season or else it won't start


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

BIG CONGRATS on the new HS 928. I have one exactly like it. A "Beast" of a SB is absolutely dead straight. Buy Once, Cry Once. 


We live in "Lake Effect Central" NW lower MI. Mine has never failed to start and blow snow like a champ. Puts my neighbors POS blowers to shame. "Who Ya Gonna Call" when your no-name blower won't start, broke down, again, can't get parts, can't get service any more, etc, etc, etc. Oh Yeah, Call the guy with the HONDA. 


Gotta go now, to blow some snow.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Hope you enjoy your new machine!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you people who brag about your Honda's!!!!!

i only have a HS50, a 80 , a 624, a 828 and a 928. and a couple parts machines to keep everything going forever.

oh, ya . i'm building a 1128.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

You're up in Penn Yan territory, great boats, and WAYYY up north. Glad it's working out for you, the amount of snow you get up there you need something like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Nice. You will not be disappointed. Post back and let us know how you like it. I added an On/Off switch to the control panel so I don't have to run the light during the day. Another really easy modification.



New LED lamp arrived today. I’ll get this thing installed by the end of the week and advise!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> don't forget to change the air in the tires before next season or else it won't start



:funnypost:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

jsup said:


> You're up in Penn Yan territory, great boats, and WAYYY up north. Glad it's working out for you, the amount of snow you get up there you need something like this.



I live, and run my computer services business right in the village of PY. It's a great little town and it has been very good to me!! Gods country in the summer, but not so much in the winter!! I have no regrets buying the Honda!! I love it!! :blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Natty Bumpo said:


> BIG CONGRATS on the new HS 928. I have one exactly like it. A "Beast" of a SB is absolutely dead straight. Buy Once, Cry Once.
> 
> 
> We live in "Lake Effect Central" NW lower MI. Mine has never failed to start and blow snow like a champ. Puts my neighbors POS blowers to shame. "Who Ya Gonna Call" when your no-name blower won't start, broke down, again, can't get parts, can't get service any more, etc, etc, etc. Oh Yeah, Call the guy with the HONDA.
> ...



Great country out your way!!! I have some kin in Grand Rapids!! Enjoy that Honda of yours!! :snow48:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you people who brag about your Honda's!!!!!
> 
> i only have a HS50, a 80 , a 624, a 828 and a 928. and a couple parts machines to keep everything going forever.
> 
> oh, ya . i'm building a 1128.



I bet that 1128 will be blast!! :bowing:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don’t hesitate another day, find a good deal on a Honda and just buy it. Sell the Ariens and never look back!!


The "find a good deal on a Honda" is the tricky part, at least around here. People know their value, lets just say, and price them accordingly. But I look around from time to time, and maybe I'll find something. 

Though I couldn't bring myself to just sell the Ariens without first getting to try the Honda in the snow, assuming I did find one  Besides, a side-to-side comparison would be part of the fun! I definitely compared my two machines in the same storm the last time I upgraded. 

I don't need 28" wide, and honestly, it would be easier to store and maneuver in the garage if it was 26" tops. But something like a 928 sounds nice, partly just because dropping down lower than that on horsepower is unappealing. My current Ariens is 10hp, 24", so that's my "baseline". And a 9hp Honda engine may well out-perform a 10hp Tecumseh (I don't doubt that the Honda is a better engine), but the Tecumseh is a 318cc OHV, vs a 270cc (?) OHV in the 9hp Honda, so the Tecumseh at least has a displacement advantage. 

PS- What Ariens machine did you have? Just curious what you're coming from, for comparing with the HS928.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I used my new Honda for the first time today!! Throws snow a mile, reverse is so much faster than my old Ariens and even with heavy dense snow, it never missed a beat and didn’t feel at all under powered to me. I have no regrets spending the extra money on this great machine!!


=======================================================

I am glad that the base of the chute collar is fully open on the HS928.


A use a little Fluid Film and you will be able to bury the mailbox across the road. 

I always wondered why Penn Yan did not build house boats.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t hesitate another day, find a good deal on a Honda and just buy it. Sell the Ariens and never look back!!
> ...


It’s not easy to find a good deal, but keep looking. I looked everywhere for 2-3 months and just stayed patient. I finally found my new HS928 leftover that had been sitting in the dealership for 6 seasons unsold. I drove 2 hours away to get it. They were asking $1900, I offered $1700 and they accepted. I looked at 3-4 HS724’s In excellent condition during that same month. They were all 2005 era machines and they were all firm on $1200-$1300 dollars. I thought, geez that’s a 12 year old used machine for $1200!! Don’t even get me started on the old worn out Honda’s that sellers wanted $900 & up for 20 year old machines. No way, it was a no brainer paying $1700 for a new leftover AND with a 3 year warranty. Bonus!! 

Anyway, my old machine was a 2000 Ariens 824. I bought it new and I remember it well. It never, and I repeat, never, threw snow like that Honda can. I guarantee that. I also hated how slow the reverse was. Pathetic. I was kind of worried jumping to a 28” myself, but it’s really not that much bigger and I have no issues storing it right where the old Ariens used to sit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

leonz said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I used my new Honda for the first time today!! Throws snow a mile, reverse is so much faster than my old Ariens and even with heavy dense snow, it never missed a beat and didn’t feel at all under powered to me. I have no regrets spending the extra money on this great machine!!
> ...



That sounds fun, I’ll have to get some fluid film. I’m not sure about the houseboats. They sure built some cool boats though.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't need 28" wide, and honestly, it would be easier to store and maneuver in the garage if it was 26" tops. But something like a 928 sounds nice, partly just because dropping down lower than that on horsepower is unappealing.


I hear you there. I was in the same boat. Didn't really need the 28" cutting width, but just couldn't b
ring myself around to accept the 6.5hp on the HS724 even though it was probably a better fit for my needs. Gotta tell you, so happy I held out for the HS928. The extra power is just a blast when you want to put on a good snow show for the neighbors. The height and volume of the HS928 rooster tail is just plain silly. I can almost throw snow over the roof of my house from the front yard to rear yard. No joke....my neighbors plow guy stopped in the middle of the job to come over and ask if he could make a couple passes with the Honda.


----------

